# jpeg and Gmail



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Just right click on the picture and select "save image as".


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

kwikfishron said:


> Just right click on the picture and select "save image as".


 wouldn't be easy, that goes off to the cloud, I want it on the computer.
AOL was much easier.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Nealtw said:


> wouldn't be easy, that goes off to the cloud, I want it on the computer.
> AOL was much easier.


You can save it to the cloud that way but you can also save it to your PC.

Look at the scroll menu on the left side and choose where you want to save it.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

kwikfishron said:


> You can save it to the cloud that way but you can also save it to your PC.
> 
> Look at the scroll menu on the left side and choose where you want to save it.


Du, the only place I didn't look I guess, thanks.:wink2:


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

kwikfishron said:


> You can save it to the cloud that way but you can also save it to your PC.
> 
> Look at the scroll menu on the left side and choose where you want to save it.


Nope it save it as a link back to the gmail, it gives some choices but none are, save as any kind of a picture. :vs_mad:


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Nealtw said:


> Nope it save it as a link back to the gmail, it gives some choices but none are, save as any kind of a picture. :vs_mad:


I'm not sure what to tell you. I'm surprised no one else has chimed in.

I'm wondering why you're still running windows 7. 

Do you know that in January 2020 Win7 will no longer be supported, no more security updates unless you pay?

If you have an authentic version of 7 you can still upgrade to 10 for free. Not sure how long the free will last though.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

kwikfishron said:


> I'm not sure what to tell you. I'm surprised no one else has chimed in.
> 
> I'm wondering why you're still running windows 7.
> 
> ...


I did find it. When you hit save it asks you where, none of which I want but at the bottom of the page but way down on the bottom of the page there is another small box that asks. save or open. Thanks for the help.


----------



## jbrah (May 29, 2018)

kwikfishron said:


> I'm wondering why you're still running windows 7.


Maybe because some folks don't like the idea of their computer phoning home to the mothership and reporting whoknowswhat about what the user has been doing on the computer that the user owns.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

jbrah said:


> Maybe because some folks don't like the idea of their computer phoning home to the mothership and reporting whoknowswhat about what the user has been doing on the computer that the user owns.


Unless you've had your updates turned off for the last 5 years win7 and 8 are phoning home just the same as 10.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

In my gmail, at the bottom of text are icons of any attachments.
Hovering mouse over each shows 2 choices: 'Download' and 'Save to Drive'.
Google says Save to Drive https://chrome.google.com/webstore/...le-dri/glgaegbgegomicnedooifcbnmppmofkf?hl=en
but..
https://smallbusiness.chron.com/download-pictures-gmail-77759.html

The download option does it for me.


----------



## jbrah (May 29, 2018)

kwikfishron said:


> Unless you've had your updates turned off for the last 5 years win7 and 8 are phoning home just the same as 10.


The difference is that in Win7, you can turn the telemetry off. In Win10, you don't have that choice.

That said, I won't have much of a choice in several months, once MS ends Win7 support. I run software that is only available for Windows, so I will have to move to Win10.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

I am using Win 8.1, a lot like Win 10.
Used grc (Steve Gibson) app 'NeverTen' to avoid forced upgrade that took place.
MS has proven they can't handle the many variations in its own product. Updating is now a crapshoot.
Since a recent nasty threat was discovered and MS felt required to patch XP machines, it may be ok to stick with Win 7 for awhile after support stops.
I still run 2 Win 7 machines but will be looking for a Linux solution down the road.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

Right click on image,
choose "Save image as"
Select where to save image. (I always save everything to desk top)


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Btw,
There is a lot you can do to prevent Win 10 from "phoning home":

https://www.howtogeek.com/224616/30-ways-windows-10-phones-home/


----------

